# Wiped-Out Hedge Fund Manager Confessed His Losses on YouTube



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 21, 2018)

Cryptoshekels is a financial board.






https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...-catastrophic-loss-event-natgas-short-squeeze (https://archive.fo/zoTgL)


> I am writing to give you an update on the situation here with your account.
> 
> *We have spent the week unwinding our short natural gas call position as expediently as possible.*
> 
> ...



https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...unts-liquidated-amid-energy-market-volatility (https://archive.fo/qMz6j)


> It looks like the hedge-fund equivalent of a hostage video.
> 
> James Cordier, in a dark suit, cuff links and expensive-looking watch, sits in a brown leather chair and stares into a camera, his hands folded in front of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Nov 21, 2018)

Well I am sure he has since moved his liability elsewhere - but sorry, so sorry about all the clients who now in debt to the company (For loans taken by the company, of course)


----------



## Coconut Gun (Nov 21, 2018)

Boohoo, he doesn't get to play with other people's money anymore and has to retire to his mansion. What a tragedy.


----------



## NSFW (Nov 21, 2018)

He can’t even do the noble thing and jump off a high rise like other failed hedge fund managers? What a pussy.


----------



## whathefuckman (Nov 22, 2018)

More importantly - is the video monetized?


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 22, 2018)

Damn, that's a lot of shekels. The fact that they managed to leave some of the clients in debt makes this absolutely hilarious to me.


----------



## Grog (Nov 24, 2018)

In short:


----------



## Route 79 (Nov 24, 2018)

He put all his money on options in natural gas. Not buying an ETF or index stocks that can go up and down but likely will increase over decades, which is what fund managers normally do, but options. He would have been better off going to the casino with all that money and putting it on the color of his BMW.


----------



## NQ 952 (Nov 26, 2018)

Route 79 said:


> He put all his money on options in natural gas. Not buying an ETF or index stocks that can go up and down but likely will increase over decades, which is what fund managers normally do, but options. He would have been better off going to the casino with all that money and putting it on the color of his BMW.



It also means that this professional hedge fund manager didn't know some basic rules of trading commodity options. It sounds like they went full naked short calls and got exercised.

Bad risk management.


----------



## guccigash (Feb 11, 2019)

LordKaT said:


> It also means that this professional hedge fund manager didn't know some basic rules of trading commodity options. It sounds like they went full naked short calls and got exercised.
> 
> Bad risk management.



agreed re bad risk management (jesus wept) but not that fund managers don't use options. derivatives like options are an important part of fund management.

most etfs outperform fund managers anyway. human fund managers and management services just aren't worth the money.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 11, 2019)

haha bitch get fucked 

i love it when hedge fund managers are in pain


----------



## NQ 952 (Feb 11, 2019)

guccigash said:


> agreed re bad risk management (jesus wept) but not that fund managers don't use options. derivatives like options are an important part of fund management.
> 
> most etfs outperform fund managers anyway. human fund managers and management services just aren't worth the money.



options are a fine financial instrument as long as you know what you're doing. It sounded like this guy didn't.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Feb 18, 2019)

He looks like Philip Defranco in that thumbnail.


----------

